

AppFog Announces Redis and RabbitMQ Support - malachismith
http://blog.appfog.com/its-time-for-true-21st-century-web-dev-appfog-now-supports-redis-and-rabbitmq/

======
JeremyMorgan
These guys are really on the move, and proactively trying to make a name in
this market. If you're curious grab a free account and try it out, it's crazy
easy to use.

